# Can anyone post pictures of really simple cornrow styles??



## Saida (Jan 1, 2008)

Where you dont have to use extentions??

Im getting really tired and lazy this last trimester, so im thinking of putting in some cornrows, and redoing them once a week, or every other week yeah I think everyother week is better.. but I dont want anything with a crazy style, just really simple but also cute.. I remember seeing someones fotki and they had some really nice ones, but of course I cant remember who it was 

Oh yeah im going to keep doing this until after my postpardum, I hope so. wich should be around end of april


----------



## Saida (Jan 1, 2008)

Im sorry I forgot to say pretty please


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 2, 2008)

With sugar and cream on top? :blowkiss:


----------



## Blkprincess (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually just do 8 braids straight back


----------



## Anancy (Jan 2, 2008)

Blkprincess said:


> I usually just do 8 braids straight back



Same here, only i wish i could do them myself  Pics are in my Fotki.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 2, 2008)

*I did mine myself yesterday but i don't have a digicam with me to take pics. I'll do so asap. I did 10 rows yesterday and i'm hoping to keep it in for at least 2-3 weeks.*


----------



## Nonie (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the style where cornrows meet at the crown:






 because you can dress the "pony tail" in various ways.

Here's a variation of the style:





Here are more simple styles:


----------



## choconillaprincess (Jan 2, 2008)

I love that pig-tail one with the blue knockers! savin that for when I have kids (a looooong time from now!)


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 2, 2008)

Blkprincess said:


> I usually just do 8 braids straight back


 
I likey!  I'm getting mine put in on Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a ton in my 2004-2007 albums, but you have to do some digging. All of these were done with my hair, no extensions. 

Here's a couple... (sorry they're so big) ...


----------



## tricie (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pics of mine:





HTH!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 2, 2008)

tricie said:


> Here are some pics of mine:
> 
> View attachment 8561
> 
> ...


 
That is EXACTLY what I want - a low bun, but with slightly smaller braids.  Smooches for posting!!!!!


----------



## Saida (Jan 2, 2008)

tricie did you do that yourself?? I really like that style, I would be able to keep it for a long time, looks like you used extentions to, do you think it can be done without?? 

another question, is it more damaging to the hair to braid it without putting extra hair in?? or is it the same result?


----------



## Nonie (Jan 4, 2008)

Saida, my guess is that not using extensions is never damaging to the hair. In fact, there are people who have trouble keeping extension hair from sliding so tend to pull hard on your hair in an effort to keep the cornrows firm, which as we all know is a recipe for traction alopecia.

And yes, the style can be done w/o extensions if you have long hair. If you don't, there are various things you can do at the back so you get a good sized "bun". I wish I could find pics of the "rafia" dos, or "thread" dos I grew up seeing and wearing in Kenya. The braiders would add length with cotton thread at the ends of your hair and wrap the new longer ends with some shiny, tissue-like strips of paper string/ribbon to form stiff long rods. Then they'd use something long like a knitting needle and wind the rods around to form a stiff spriral. Then they'd fold them over to create this elaborate bun. If I can find pics, I'll come and post.

They did that too with just black cotton thread similar to the kind you see used for white crotchet tablecloths or seat covers. (Does anyone know what I'm talking about?  )


----------



## Nonie (Jan 4, 2008)

OK the pic below gives you a visual of what I was trying to explain with little success.  






This how we used to "plait with thread". One style involved sectioning the hair into 4 parallel rows from front to back as if you were going to make 4 cornrows and then sectioning each row into square section and wrapping each section as in the pic above. The smaller the section, the neater the do. So change that to sectioning into narrow rectangles.  After you've wrapped all the hair, you then work on the two rows on one side of the head and create what looks like a French braid/fish tail by crossing over two sections at a time and wrapping them into one and keep wrapping the main stem till you get to a point where you can add the next pair...and so on. I'm sure you've seen the do. If you're skillful at doing this, the stem sorta gets buried under and what you see is similar to what some call an upside down French braid, only made of rods as seen above.

The "fun" part about this do is it made your hair so straight, like pressed hair, after a week or so of wearing it. I remember begging my mom to do my hair like this because the stretch would make my hair appear longer - which was the thing I wished for most: to be able to put my hair in a pony tail/puff.  *sigh*

So now picture wrapping the hair like that with a shiny, tissue-like ribbon. Then instead of leaving them straight, you take a knitting needle and wrap the "rods" to form a coil that's not as tight as a phone cord but more like a stiff tendril. Now fold the over each other in a way that creates a "medusa-like" bun. Don't ask me how you secure it. It's been over 25 years since I had this done. But now that it's come to mind and I can't find pics, I hafta try this on myself someday. And when I do, I'll be so proud of myself, I'll bombard you with pics. 

ETA: Another cute "thread do" that I must wear someday:





Sorry to hijack the thread, but the point I was trying to make is if you don't have hair long enough to make a nice low bun with your own hair's cornrow tails, you can hold some hair beside the tails of your cornrows and wrap your hair and additional hair together to create a long "rod" and then make a tendril and fold each one in ways where they seem to mingle and entwine...then mold the wavy creations into an elaborate pretty bun. (Sorry I cannot suggest how to "fix" the style, so for now just find a fine net and put it over it till we can figure something out  )

OK, I'ma shut up now.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 4, 2008)

IF you go to my fotki albums I have a whole lot. 
Here are some of the links.
http://public.fotki.com/Mooks-hair/protective-cornrows-2007/

http://public.fotki.com/Mooks-hair/older-pictures/older-cornrows/

http://public.fotki.com/Mooks-hair/2007-photos/october-07-updates/


----------

